# My Pokemon Go Friend Code!!



## Girty (Jun 26, 2018)

8222 0424 8867


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 26, 2018)

Cool and useless. Post it in this thread: https://gbatemp.net/threads/pokemon-go-friend-code-thread.508383/


----------

